# Router Table Advice Needed



## cvn72 (May 14, 2012)

Currently have a Bosch RA1181 with Bosch 1617EVS router. I'm ready to upgrade to a higher quality router table and have been looking at the Woodpecker premium router table packages with phenolic top, super fence, and V2 router lift for 1k dollars. I've also been looking at the Kreg precision router table package which is half the cost. I just want the best that money can buy and a table that will last for years to come.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Either of those tables are built to last. Personally, I prefer to build my own, but that is mainly because I want more control of cost and features. I wouldn't turn either of them down if someone offered them to me! If you have the resources and want to get up and running quickly both will serve you well for a long time.


You can get a better deal at sears on this package if you sign up for their card. You might even get a craftsman club discount if you ask. All of the parts are available on the sears site if you want to just get the top and lift and build your own stand or fence.

Premium Router Table Package- Woodpeckers-Tools-Power Tool Accessories-Router Tables & Attachments

The kreg table is also built solid, I would also think about just getting the top and insert and make my own cabinet or stand.

Kreg Precision Router Table | Sears.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ask yourself what a router table really needs, then take a good look at the Grizzly T10432. If I was going to buy a table this would be my first choice now. It is just sauce for the goose that this simple but complete design sells for $130.


----------



## cvn72 (May 14, 2012)

I'll probably stop by my local Rockler and Woodcraft stores and see if they have them in stock. And check out the build quality of each table and pick the one I fall in love with. Picking out a router table is like picking a new car. Gotta touch and feel the goods before you dropped your hard earned dough on it.

Thanks for the cool Abraham Lincoln carrier picture. Kinda confused on how to attach it to my profile.:sold:


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

cvn72 said:


> Currently have a Bosch RA1181 with Bosch 1617EVS router. I'm ready to upgrade to a higher quality router table and have been looking at the Woodpecker premium router table packages with phenolic top, super fence, and V2 router lift for 1k dollars. I've also been looking at the Kreg precision router table package which is half the cost. I just want the best that money can buy and a table that will last for years to come.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have had a "Varitas" router table system for 8 years now and I am convinced there is NO better system for a router table. You can purchase componants from Lee Valley Tools as you can afford them. Their steel table top is perfect for any size router and is easy access for bit changing. You owe it to yourself to at least investigate this option so you can make an informed decission.


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*I finally made a decision!*



cvn72 said:


> Currently have a Bosch RA1181 with Bosch 1617EVS router. I'm ready to upgrade to a higher quality router table and have been looking at the Woodpecker premium router table packages with phenolic top, super fence, and V2 router lift for 1k dollars. I've also been looking at the Kreg precision router table package which is half the cost. I just want the best that money can buy and a table that will last for years to come.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I, probably like you, have spent many, many, hours reviewing router tables and the differences, and the opinions. I just ordered the Woodpecker PRP-1-SW350. I couldn't see spending the money for the phenolic top and this came with the V2 lift and super fence. I asked about any discount coupons that might be floating around and the lady on the phone gave me a code to enter which eliminated the freight. Total is $599.24. I ordered it from Carbide Processors. I came very close to buying the Kreg but would still have had to buy the router lift so that made my final decision. I can now relax since I finally made the decision It's supposed to be here in about a week. Hope that helps.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I have to say, this router table from MLCS looks pretty awesome!


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*MLC Router Table*



cagenuts said:


> I have to say, this router table from MLCS looks pretty awesome!


Hi Hilton, I agree. That was one I kept looking at, especially the one with the built-in sled. The main reason I stayed away from it, and a similar one from Grizzly, was the Grizzly had some bad reviews and I couldn't find many independent favorable reviews on the MLC which raised doubts in my head. Here again, I would have had to buy the riser and the Super fence on the Woodpecker, in my opinion, was much better.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Ok if you're looking for the best, then head over to the INCRA website and check out their router table system.

I would recommend the Router Fence and Table Combo 3 found here.

Then add a lift and you'll have the ultimate joint making system around.

I'm just a bit biased as mine arrived today


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

cagenuts said:


> Ok if you're looking for the best, then head over to the INCRA website and check out their router table system.
> 
> I would recommend the Router Fence and Table Combo 3 found here.
> 
> ...


Hilton, I can see why you like this. A great setup to be sure! Like you, I already bought mine and am awaiting delivery in about 1 1/2 weeks. Like I said I already bought a Woodpecker PRP-1-SW350 setup complete with riser, super fence, base and wheels. This stuff must be like cigars and putters... some people like this one others like that one, etc. Nice to have some nice choices but if you're like me and don't have a history of one over another you have to go to a place like this to get some good advise. In the end you have to make a decision and just hope you made the right one after all considerations of cost, need, and usage type.


----------



## cvn72 (May 14, 2012)

I decided to go with woodpecker PRP-2 for $850 + $70 for shipping from carbide processors. Totally happy with my purchase. I'm glad I got the phenolic top instead of MDF. Now the only thing that would make it even better would be to get an incra LS positioner. Once I have more money saved up, I'll get that and figure out a way to mount it to the back of my table.


----------



## rjunique (Jul 21, 2012)

You could also take a look at the RM405A Table from Router Table Depot, although it isn't capable of a lift. The price is $274.97, and includes the insert and fence. Not a bad table.


----------

